# Dell XPS 8100 aufrüsten



## Feltrinovic (23. Oktober 2015)

*Dell XPS 8100 aufrüsten*

Hallo zusammen 

Ich besitze momentan einen Dell XPS 8100. Ich war bis jetzt ganz zufrieden mit dem System, aber mit fast 6 Jahren auf dem Buckel spürt man langsam, dass die Hardware veraltet ist. Vor allem die eingebaute NVIDIA GTX 460 hat sich bis dato wacker geschlagen. Allerdings spüre ich langsam, dass die Grafikkarte nicht mehr alles mitmacht. GTA5 z.B. kann ich nicht einmal auf niedrigsten Einstellungen "flüssig" spielen. 
Ein neues Komplettsystem möchte ich mir nicht zulegen. Wenn alles neu sein muss, dann lieber selber zusammenbauen. Jedoch möchte ich, wenn möglich, vorhandene Hardware wiederverwerten.

Ich habe mal mit EverestHome und dem Geräte-Manager alles momentan eingebaute Hardware hier zusammengeschustert:
- Prozessor: IntelCore i7-870 mit 2.93 GHz
- RAM: 2x4GB DualChannel DDR3 1.333 (2 von 4 Steckplätzen belegt)
- Festplatten: 2 x 1 TB Harddisks
- Grafikkarte: GeForce GTX 460
- Netzteil: Marke unbekannt aber mit 350W
- Gehäuse: Dell XPS Studio Originalgehäuse
- BluRay-Laufwerk
- Mainboard: Bin mir nicht sicher. EverestHome sagt "unbekannt". Habe die Kiste mal aufgemacht und mit der Taschenlampe reingeleuchtet. Da steht irgendwas DH57M01 Intel H57 Chipset (hoffe das reicht) Hier noch der Link: DH57M01 Mainboard Specs

und folgende neue Hardware soll rein:
- evtl. mehr Arbeitsspeicher (muss nicht unbedingt sein)
- neue Grafikkarte... am liebsten eine Gigabyte GTX970 G1 Gaming, 4GB 
- neues Netzteil z.B. Corsair CS650M mit 650W

Was mir klar ist, ich muss ein neues Gehäuse haben, denn das Originalgehäuse ist zu klein um überhaupt für neue Hardware Spielraum zu haben. Ich denke aber, dass der i7-Prozessor bleiben darf... oder?
Allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob das System mit den neuen Komponenten gut funktionieren wird. Für mich scheint alles kompatibel zu sein mit den Schnittstellen. Einziges bedenken habe ich bei der Motherboard. Habe gehört das Dell häufig irgendwelche Billig-Selbstkreationen einbaut. Nicht, dass dann das Motherboard das ganze System abbremst.

Könnte mir jemand weiterhelfen? Ob es überhaupt geht und alles wie es soll zusammenspielt?

Ich danke euch schon jetzt!


----------



## Shaav (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dell XPS 8100 aufrüsten*

Wie du schon sagst: neue Grafikkarte, neues Netzteil und evtl auf 16GB RAM umsteigen.

Wegen dem Mainboard musst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Wieso muss es ein neues Gehäuse sein?


----------



## Feltrinovic (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dell XPS 8100 aufrüsten*



Shaav schrieb:


> Wieso muss es ein neues Gehäuse sein?



Danke für die prompte Antwort.
Es scheint wenig Platz zu haben im jetztigen Gehäuse. Die GraKa, die ich vorgeschlagen habe ist 31cm lang. Weiss nicht ob die gescheit reinpasst. Muss mal nachmessen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dell XPS 8100 aufrüsten*

Neues Gehäuse schadet wirklich nicht. Die Gehäuse sind nur optimiert auf die ehemalige Konfiguration mit wahrscheinlich weniger Hitzigen Karten (wobei) und wahrscheinlich Radiallüfter. Ausserdem sind die meist nicht so schick. 
Nt tauschen ist sinnvoll, das alte reicht wahrscheinlich vom den Steckern nicht wirklich und ist alt und schwach. Hier könnte man statt dem überteuertem CS650m auch einfach was gescheites nehmen wie das SuperFlower Hx Green 450 /550 oder eben das Be Quiet E10 500


----------



## Feltrinovic (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dell XPS 8100 aufrüsten*

Eben, neues Gehäuse doch sinvoll. Habe da an einem "bequiet! Silent Base 800" gedacht. Oder sollte ich lieber ein "nicht-schalldämpfendes" Gehäuse kaufen? Habe das Bedenken bei Silent-Gehäusen, dass es mehr Wärme im Inneren staut. Stimmt das überhaupt?


----------



## Noname1987 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dell XPS 8100 aufrüsten*

Hatte lange ein Silent Gehäuse im Einsatz. Ja die Hitze war schwerer abzutransportieren als in meinem nicht SIlent Gehäuse. Unmöglich ist das jedoch nicht, nur muss man dann darauf achten, dass die Lüfter die man hierzu nutzt auch besonders silent sind, sonst hat man nen leises Gehäuse, welches mehr Lüfter benötigt, die dann laut brummen


----------



## Shaav (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dell XPS 8100 aufrüsten*

Das stimmt. Gehäuse mit Dämmmatten lohnen sich nur, wenn der PC jetzt schon quasi fast lautlos ist. Also langsame FEstplatten oder nur SSDs, langsam laufende Gehäuselüfter, leiser Netzteillüfter. Ich denke nicht, dass du diese Dämmung brauchst.


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dell XPS 8100 aufrüsten*

Du hast einen Dell Rechner. Dell macht gerne mal was eigenes. Da musst du schauen, ob das überhaupt ATX konform ist, was da verbaut ist.


----------



## Rosigatton (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dell XPS 8100 aufrüsten*

Und ob das OEM Brett die neue Graka erkennt, nach einem vielleicht möglichen Bios-Update.


----------



## Feltrinovic (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dell XPS 8100 aufrüsten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast einen Dell Rechner. Dell macht gerne mal was eigenes. Da musst du schauen, ob das überhaupt ATX konform ist, was da verbaut ist.



Also gemäss dieser Seite DH57M01 Mainboard Specs ist es eine Micro-ATX... aber verstehe deine Befürchtung.


----------



## Feltrinovic (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dell XPS 8100 aufrüsten*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Und ob das OEM Brett die neue Graka erkennt, nach einem vielleicht möglichen Bios-Update.



Ich könnte ja mal den Dell Support fragen... *hust-hust*... gib dir dann 2017 wenn die Antwort kommt bescheid


----------



## Rosigatton (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dell XPS 8100 aufrüsten*

Also eventüll auch ein neues Board, und ein neues Gehäuse 

Ein gutes Netzteil wäre das be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W

Definitiv nicht das Corsair CS 

Sehr gute Graka : Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro + Backplate
Nimm keine GTX970.

Deinen i7-870 ein bisschen übertakten, dann reicht der noch einige Zeit.


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dell XPS 8100 aufrüsten*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Deinen i7-870 ein bisschen übertakten, dann reicht der noch einige Zeit.



Übertakten? Mir einem OEM Mainboard von Dell? Wie soll das denn gehen?


----------



## Rosigatton (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dell XPS 8100 aufrüsten*

Ich sach doch, ein ordentliches(gebrauchtes) Board besorgen.


----------



## Feltrinovic (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dell XPS 8100 aufrüsten*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Sehr gute Graka : Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro + Backplate
> Nimm keine GTX970.



Das ist doch dieses Monsterding von AMD mit 8GB Grafikspeicher oder?


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dell XPS 8100 aufrüsten*

Also, bevor ich da ein Cent in ein neues Board stecke oder sowas was mache -- den Kühler musst du ja auch noch tauschen, denn im Dell wird garantiert ein Standard Intel Kühler drin sein -- kann er sich auch gleich einen neuen Unterbau kaufen.


----------



## Shaav (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dell XPS 8100 aufrüsten*

Ja das ist das Monsterding von AMD. Wenn dir wie fast allen Leuten auch 3,5Gb ausreichen gäbe es was kleineres, stromsparenderes:
ASUS GTX970-DCMOC-4GD5 DirectCU Mini OC, GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV07C1-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## Feltrinovic (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dell XPS 8100 aufrüsten*

Ich finde es super, dass soviele Antworten gekommen sind. Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Danke viel Mal 

Ich mache es vorerst so. Bestelle mal eine neue GraKa GTX970 oder R9 390 Nitro + stärkeres Netzteil + neues Gehäuse.
Versuche dies dann nach meinem Urlaub alles umzurüsten. Mal schauen ob es funktioniert. Falls nicht, dann müste ich halt fast alle restlichen Komponenten auch neu kaufen soweit ich verstanden habe.


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dell XPS 8100 aufrüsten*

Was du machen kannst, ist mal alles sauber machen. Da dürfte inzwischen so viel Staub drin sein, dass es kein Wunder ist, dass das Teil laut ist.
Eventuell gönnst du dir noch einen neuen Kühler für den Phenom. Den Kühler kannst du später bei einem neuen Unterbau weiter nutzen.
Ebenfalls kann es nicht schaden, sich mal die Lüfter des Case anzuschauen. Eventuell mal nachrüsten, falls nicht genug verbaut sind -- also vorne und hinten.
Hast du z.B. nur hinten einen drin und vorne keinen, kriegst du nicht genug Frischluft ins Case, das erhöht die Temperatur und das System wird lauter.

Vielleicht einfach mal ein Foto vom Innenraum machen und wir sagen dir dann, wo du was optimieren kannst.


----------



## RubySoho (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dell XPS 8100 aufrüsten*

@thresh
 Bist du im falschen fred?
Phenom?  

Aber sauber machen is immer gut!


----------



## Noname1987 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dell XPS 8100 aufrüsten*

Leute... Angefangen hats mit ner Graka jetzt soll er sich am besten gleich Gehäuse, Kühler, Lüfter, MB holen... Ganz ehrlich dann fällt der neue Prozi auch nicht mehr ins Gewicht wenn so weiter gemacht wird  Überlegen wir doch mal wie man mit dem Vorhandenen und etwas Arbeit das ganze kostengünstiger lösen kann. 
1. Graka kaufen und MB Schwachstellen aufdecken z.B. Mosfets kühlen o.Ä.
2. Gehäuse modden, sprich einfach Lüfterlöcher bohren und Käfige Aussägen um Platz zu schaffen.
3. Gucken wie es dann läuft und ggf. dann erst Neuanschaffungen tätigen.


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dell XPS 8100 aufrüsten*



RubySoho schrieb:


> @thresh
> Bist du im falschen fred?
> Phenom?
> 
> Aber sauber machen is immer gut!



War das mit dem Phenom die andere Baustelle? 
Hab gerade keinen Plan.


----------



## RubySoho (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dell XPS 8100 aufrüsten*

Ja, die bei dir zu hause!  

Edit:
@te, mach doch mal ein bild von der mühle!
Dann sieht man schon was geht, oder nicht....


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dell XPS 8100 aufrüsten*



Threshold schrieb:


> War das mit dem Phenom die andere Baustelle?
> Hab gerade keinen Plan.


Hier gibt es einen i7 im alten Fertig PC


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dell XPS 8100 aufrüsten*

Irgendwo war doch noch was mit einem Phenom. 
Verdammt aber auch.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dell XPS 8100 aufrüsten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Irgendwo war doch noch was mit einem Phenom.
> Verdammt aber auch.


Ist doch eh alles das gleiche


----------

